# Gmail is the first choice of Hackers and crackers



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

Guys i read in one of the leading telugu news daily in Andhrapradesh "Andhra Jyothi" stating Gmail is the world's first service that can be hacked easily,
the news stated that the mails or any important msgs coming to your inbox already has some adds related to the mail, for suppose say you got a mail from www.matrimonial .com , an online marriage site.So for gmail along with this mail from matrimonial server some other adds are being attached at page related to marriage sites, say shopping sites,jewellery sites e.t.c;the source states that these adds are the number one means for the hackers to see all your mails and confidential bakups in gmail irrespective of passwords and your usernames

Source(Andhra Pradesh) : "Andhra Jyothi" or "Andhra Bhoomi" main edition ,telugu daily news paper on thursday Dec 13,2007


----------



## narangz (Dec 14, 2007)

No. It ain't true.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

narangz said:
			
		

> No. It ain't true.


 
it is true dear, in early 2006 some of guys invented a trick for hacking Gmail password without your knowledge, i think you are aware of it, sending mail request to Gmail server as you sent from your mail for some request of password


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

GOOGLE itself is the biggest hacker... ... So even if others are not hacking google sure is. But does is stop us from using google NO.. !!  so don't worry till that mail ID is just informal and you won't get any imp mails e.g. from banks...


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 14, 2007)

in 2002, there was no GMail


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> in 2002, there was no GMail


 
sorry early 2006, gmail is invented in early 2005


----------



## narangz (Dec 14, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> it is true dear, in early 2002 some of guys invented a trick for hacking Gmail password without your knowledge, i think you are aware of it, sending mail request to Gmail server as you sent from your mail for some request of password



Bhai that was a trick used on users by hackers to get the password. I read that even for Hotmail & Yahoo! It was for idiots.

This is not true


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

narangz said:
			
		

> Bhai that was a trick used on users by hackers to get the password. I read that even for Hotmail & Yahoo! It was for idiots.
> 
> This is not true


 
may be iam not sure, but it was the type of sending a script attached to inbox msg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 14, 2007)

Thought yahoo will be on the first line..


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 14, 2007)

i dont belive this...its impossible....its not dat easy to just move in to any mail box...i do belive dat loopholes are present in gmail n in yahoo also which let u in but dey have been patched long ago...its history guys...


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> i dont belive this...its impossible....its not dat easy to just move in to any mail box...i do belive dat loopholes are present in gmail n in yahoo also which let u in but dey have been patched long ago...its history guys...



abhi we are normal users, no need to worry,who will crack us,we are not an indian government or software industry to hack our day-to-day activities


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 14, 2007)

Being unimportant has its advantages. No one spends time hacking your PC if they already know that you got nothing of that worth


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

The least thing I wanted was a telugu regional daily telling me that my gmail account can be hacked easily.LMAO,can't get better.

Google rules!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 14, 2007)

its completely impossible to just hack into a GMAIL acc..da guys sitting dere r not nuts...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif...ne ways...Gmail is secure n nuthing 2 worry...


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 14, 2007)

its bogus dumb stupid story!!! no hackin possible easily!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL, they earn billions and pay millions to techs for securing their network.

Had it been so easy to hack GMAIL, they wont have such large members, and you will see news flashing on most channels not just Telgu Newspapers


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> LOL, they earn billions and pay millions to techs for securing their network.
> 
> Had it been so easy to hack GMAIL, they wont have such large members, and you will see news flashing on most channels not just Telgu Newspapers



+1 for this..


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 14, 2007)

Must have been some newly recruited techie reporter who published that


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 15, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Must have been some newly recruited techie reporter who published that



you may be right , he may  brought news from any states techie magazines


----------



## thecreativeboy (Dec 16, 2007)

i didnt beleive this.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 16, 2007)

This all is fake as i say now ......

Hacking in this era is not so easier now........everyone cant hack gmail 

Its not like the movie Swordfish where you can hack everything whithin 1 minute 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 16, 2007)

here is another bug

open gmail on firefox now do not check (remember  password) and now login to ur inbox now kill firfox process from task manager and now start the firefox again it will ask whether to restore session or create the new session, click on restore session and you will be logged in into gmail inbox without supplying username and password.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 16, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> here is another bug
> 
> open gmail on firefox now do not check (remember  password) and now login to ur inbox now kill firfox process from task manager and now start the firefox again it will ask whether to restore session or create the new session, click on restore session and you will be logged in into gmail inbox without supplying username and password.



yes, working......


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 17, 2007)

ohk..there are severe allegations tat google reads our mail to get ads into it...it luks like they are using the web search spiders to get words for their ads...why shud they bother to read all msg and try to interpret the myriad data belonging to someone...so privacy is not being compromised.

And by using their own security measures..only google can peek into ur mails.so directed hacking is not possible.

And even after all this..if u are not satisfied...find a service u are confident of and move ur important transaction to it...tats wat many ppl are doing...but remember..all services are equally vulnerable out there....at least the free services....


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 17, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> all mail provider can b hacked ....... dont ask how [illegal na] ......
> 
> bt its TRUE ........



acchhaaa 

do you know kya 

hack my gmail id........come on........lol

dont take it seriously  . if you can then tech me too 

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 17, 2007)

hacking account is not easy..!!!

If you hack his account i will think u r the best tech person.

itna easy nahi hai.


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> may be iam not sure, but it was the type of sending a script attached to inbox msg


Are you talking to attach a meaningless text file with some stupid script with your ID and password somewhere in between that script and the other person's ID (whose ID you want to hack) and send it to some ID like *gmail.password@gmail.com??*


Nothing will happen but it will be you whose ID will get hacked as you yourself provided your password.


----------

